

8K Monitor Right Around The Corner – A Massive 7680×4320 Resolution - africanos23
http://www.hardwarepal.com/8k-monitor-right-around-corner-massive-7680x4320-resolution/

======
ahmysin
Just imagine playing Battlefield 4 on it O.O

